
Seva launches unified search for gSuite, Box, Atlassian and many others - alexginzburg
https://www.hiseva.com/
======
brianjking
This looks interesting. However, is there any pricing or list of services it
works with available?

~~~
alexginzburg
Alex from Seva here: We are actively building integrations with the most
popular services. Here is the list of the active integrations: Gmail, Google
Calendar, Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, Slack, Confluence, Jira, Clubhouse. As
for the pricing, we are currently offering a free trial. After the trial the
price is $10/month

